# I Can't Smell Anything But.....



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

This arrived on Monday morning just as I was leaving the house for a few days Jollies in delightful Dorset. :drinks: :beach:

A quick signature for the posty and onto the back seat with the parcel and burning rubber on the M'way to get there and open it up. 

I was not disapointed. :thumbup:

The package contained my first Omega Hummer - a Constellation in pretty fair nick with the original box and dated guarantee !










The box is an awful brown plastic job just typical of that era.










The watch itself though is pretty cool imho. It has its fair share of WABI I think its called but this is part of it's attraction for me.

There are some tiny black spots on the dial and the word Omega which may need some attention but I think it's OK as is for a while.

The lume has ceased to work which surprised me a little since I have a '44 Omega which has retained some glow

albeit not readable










The movement seems in excellent condition and keeps at about +2 sec/day so far










The back is its usual riveting self.










I'm intrigued by the inside inscription though which looks hand engraved - all my other Omegas appear neatly stamped or machine engraved -

Is this something to be concerned about?

Anyway I'm pretty chuffed with it - a genuine, I hope!, Omega for little more than what they are flogging NOS Titus's for on the Bay. :cheers:

I could get hooked on these. :wub:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice mate, these are fast becoming the watch of choice for RLT WISes


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

They only start smelling once the battery starts leaking 

Nice box and manual :thumbsup:


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Don't be too concerned about the hand engraved marks on te inside of the watch back they look like watchmakers IDs usuallly put in when repairs or servicing is done by independant watchmakers.

A very nice watch you have there.


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

Very good acquisition, especially with paperwork and box in very good condition :yes:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

You,ve got yourself a real nice watch there good to see one with it,s box and papers.


----------



## accutron2182 (Mar 22, 2009)

Great watch and a great box! These f300s are becoming rapidly more collectable from what I have seen so a good investment too. But why would you want to sell your first hummer?

Simon


----------

